# Norway goat cheese fire closes tunnel



## CHamilton (Sep 24, 2014)

Norway goat cheese fire closes tunnel




> Brunost has a high concentration of fat and sugar
> A road tunnel in Norway has been closed - by a lorry-load of burning cheese.
> About 27 tonnes of caramelised brown goat cheese - a delicacy known as Brunost - caught light as it was being driven through the Brattli Tunnel at Tysfjord, northern Norway, last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 24, 2014)

Are you sure this wasn't in " The Onion" Charlie? Its too early for an April Fool joke!


----------



## NW cannonball (Sep 25, 2014)

Brunost, gjetost, gammelost. Those Norge place goat cheeses are always subject of humor.

Had to eat some of them in my youth. Never again. For a while kept some gummelost (old cheese) triple wrapped in plastic, foil, glass jar -- just to offer to unwelcome visitors  to make them leave.

Suppose every culture (he he he) has some totally disgusting foods, sometimes those things catch fire.

Good riddance.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 27, 2014)

You kidding? Lutefisk is disgusting. Goat cheese is delicious.


----------



## NW cannonball (Sep 28, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> You kidding? Lutefisk is disgusting. Goat cheese is delicious.


Sorry, tend to disagree. More or less.

Lutefisk is NOT disgusting. Not for me. And my wife and kids.

Surstrommung -- foaming fermented stinking fish -- could and does offend me.

Love goat cheese (some kinds) - but Gammelost - was what my granny liked and stunk like -- can't say.

Think there was a "washed-rind" cheese somewhere -- "washed" means washed with the family's dirty socks.

If there is a "washed-rind" gammelost --

That cheese stinks amazingly.

Sorry, juvenile cheese trauma -- I can say no more.


----------

